# Boston to New Jersey. Tappan Zee or George Washington?



## skiNEwhere (Oct 31, 2012)

Althought it costs more, I prefer the GWB. I'm not paranoid but seeing at the TZ had been "condemned" by many strucural engineers I take the safer route


----------



## Nick (Oct 31, 2012)

I've only done the drive into New Jersey maybe 5x in my life, and I've always done the GWB.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2012)

Often depends on what say 1010 WINS or 880 WCBS says about the traffic conditions on each of them as i'm on I-95 between Bridgeport and Stamford. Plus also where i'm trying to eventually go (into NYC, then i'm more likely to head for the GWB vs. if i'm heading towards Western Jersey or PA or points further South or West, then the Tapp to either the Garden St Pkwy or 287 is a likely choice for me unless the GWB and NJ Turnpike are WIDE open)

Heck, a couple of times back when my parents lived out in Western Jersey and I was headed there from CT, after hearing of some major traffic at both the GWB and the Tapp, I've even taken I-84 out of Danbury all the way over to Newburgh, NY where it meets the NYS Thruway and took the Thruway down to 287 and avoid both of those bridges - I'd much rather drive an extra 40 or 50 miles at speed than sit in a major, long traffic jam!!


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2012)

Check traffic on Google Maps as you approach the decision point and pick the route with the best traffic.


----------



## dmc (Oct 31, 2012)

I take the TZ to the NYC Airports..  
GWB traffic is too unpredictable...

But as said- I can go a number of different ways so it's best to listen to traffic radio...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 31, 2012)

I've had good luck with Tappen Zee. A lot depends on time of day/week. Rush hours you are screwed no matter what.


----------



## hammer (Nov 1, 2012)

In all the years of driving to/from MA to the Jersey Shore I've never had a good experience going the GWB.


----------



## dmc (Nov 1, 2012)

The GWB can be bad... But what lies after can be a disaster...  
Better luck taking the Hutch down to the Whitestone...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Often depends on what say 1010 WINS or 880 WCBS says about the traffic conditions on each of them as i'm on I-95 between Bridgeport and Stamford. Plus also where i'm trying to eventually go (into NYC, then i'm more likely to head for the GWB vs. if i'm heading towards Western Jersey or PA or points further South or West, then the Tapp to either the Garden St Pkwy or 287 is a likely choice for me unless the GWB and NJ Turnpike are WIDE open)
> 
> Heck, a couple of times back when my parents lived out in Western Jersey and I was headed there from CT, after hearing of some major traffic at both the GWB and the Tapp, I've even taken I-84 out of Danbury all the way over to Newburgh, NY where it meets the NYS Thruway and took the Thruway down to 287 and avoid both of those bridges - I'd much rather drive an extra 40 or 50 miles at speed than sit in a major, long traffic jam!!



1030 Bloomberg am radio is great for very current traffic conditions, I actually think there little better then 1010 and 880.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hammer (Nov 2, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Heck, a couple of times back when my parents lived out in Western Jersey and I was headed there from CT, after hearing of some major traffic at both the GWB and the Tapp, I've even taken I-84 out of Danbury all the way over to Newburgh, NY where it meets the NYS Thruway and took the Thruway down to 287 and avoid both of those bridges - I'd much rather drive an extra 40 or 50 miles at speed than sit in a major, long traffic jam!!


We've done the I-84 to the Thruway and then I-287 the last few times going to the Jersey Shore.  It is a bit longer but less stressful.


----------

